# HomeKit - mon expérience (pas fameux)



## pocketalex (31 Juillet 2021)

Hello la communauté

suite à mon achat de l’Apple Watch, j’ai décidé de tenter l’aventure homekit

Le bilan est ... mitigé

Je m’explique

J’ai remplacé différents appareils « non HomeKit » par des modèles compatibles homekit. Une bonne nouvelle au moins, j’étais auparavant en domotique Xiaomi Mijia (Hub non compatible homekit) et J’ai remplacé ma caméra intérieure Somfy par une caméra Aqara G2H qui fait caméra + hub, et j’ai pu appairer mon capteur de présence, mon capteur d’ouverture de porte, mon bouton, ma prise commandée et mon capteur de température sans aucun souci. Toujours ça de moins à racheter

Bon

Pour l’extérieur j’avais une caméra Xiaomi chinoise, j’ai maintenant une Logitech Circle

Depuis l’application Maison, je retrouve la caméra Aqara, la caméra Circle, et même tous mes petits capteurs

Alors la première impression est excellente, tout a été super simple

Autre excellente nouvelle : depuis l’Apple Watch je peux voir les flux des deux caméras, et ça c’est juste énorme

Mais les bonnes nouvelles s’arrêtent là, et mettre en place des scénarios qui exploitent tous ces appareils et capteurs .... n’est pas possible

Aucun moyen, depuis HomeKit, de piloter les caméras, c’est à dire les éteindre (ou arrêter les flux), ou les allumer (activer les flux), idem pour les capteurs

En gros, je peux faire plein de trucs avec chaque appareil ou chaque capteur, mais définir un scénario qui s’appellerait « ALARM ON », pour la nuit ou quand on quitte la maison, et qui active les détections, les caméras, etc, ce n’est pas possible.
Idem pour un scénario qui s’appellerait « ALARM OFF » et qui coupe les caméras et indique à tous les capteurs de ne plus faire de notifications

Grosse déception

En fait, Homekit, c’est la possibilité de fédérer plusieurs appareils et capteurs, et de prendre en charge 20% de leurs fonctionnalités. Pour les utiliser à 100%, c’est simple, il faut passer par chaque application de chaque appareil !

Donc pour moi, l’application Aqara Home !

Bref je n’ai pas vraiment compris l’intérêt de la chose, sauf si on a grand plaisir de pouvoir matter les vidéos de ses caméras sans aucune notion de confidentialité, et si on veut allumer une ampoule, ou si on adore gérer ses appareils et leurs réglages un à un, au lieu de tous d’un coup

Ma caméra Aqara dispose d’un système d’alarme qui surveille la maison via ses capteurs intégrés (présence, volume sonore) ET/OU les capteurs répartis un peu partout, mais impossible de l‘activer/désactiver depuis HomeKit.
Donc c’est une caméra de surveillance, mais si je veux l’utiliser comme une caméra de surveillance, je ne peux pas utiliser Homekit, il faut passer par l’application constructeur. 

Au final, l’application Maison ne me sert qu’a checker les flux, et RIEN de plus

Ajoutez à ça la fameuse règle des notifications qui impose que pour que l’Apple Watch reçoive une notification, l’iPhone DOIT être en veille ou éteint, ce qui est logique pour la plupart des notifications sauf dans un cas : les alertes intrusion, où il est préférable que tous les appareils sonnent, et non juste un seul ! Là encore ... ce n’est PAS possible

Autre manque, dans la même veine : avoir une alerte spéciale urgence. Comme une détection de présence par exemple, qui signifie une intrusion dans votre maison. On pourrait, pour ce genre d’alerte, avoir la smartwatch qui vibre en continu, et le smartphone qui sonne avec une sonnerie spéciale + vibration en continu

Mais non, on a une alerte similaire à celle d’un SMS d’un pote ou d’un pub : bip bip et c’est tout, débrouille toi avec ça. Et comme dit juste au dessus : sur un seul appareil : soit le smartphone, soit la montre, mais surtout pas les deux ...

Bref tout ça est loin d’être au point, on est loin des monts et merveilles vantés par le marketing


----------



## Moutaille (1 Août 2021)

Bonjour @pocketalex 
Je ne vais pas répondre en tout point à ce que tu as écrit mais je suis un peu surpris par tes remarques.
J'utilise du produit Aqara, Netatmo, Ikea, et tout est géré par Homekit sans problème. J'ai une alarme que j'active la nuit par Homekit, avec les détecteurs Aqara, etc...
Bref effectivement tu vas forcément avoir quelques rigidités qui sont énervantes mais en tout cas rien pour moi qui ne pose autant de problème que ça.
Je n'accède jamais à mes flux de caméras sauf quand j'ai une notification de présence...

Je pense que tu pourrais surtout combiner les automatisations et l'app Shortcut si tu veux vraiment des fonctionnalités plus complexes.
Tu as déjà essayé ?


----------



## pocketalex (13 Août 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour @pocketalex
> Je ne vais pas répondre en tout point à ce que tu as écrit mais je suis un peu surpris par tes remarques.
> J'utilise du produit Aqara, Netatmo, Ikea, et tout est géré par Homekit sans problème. J'ai une alarme que j'active la nuit par Homekit, avec les détecteurs Aqara, etc...
> Bref effectivement tu vas forcément avoir quelques rigidités qui sont énervantes mais en tout cas rien pour moi qui ne pose autant de problème que ça.
> ...



Quand je suis dans « maison », je n’ai accès qu’au flux de ma caméra Aqara, et aucunement à ses autres fonctionnalités, comme l’alarme (activer l’alarme, choisir les options, les capteurs qui vont déclencher, la sonnerie, etc)

J’ai aussi accès aux capteurs, mais indépendamment (ils sont a coté de la caméra, comme des périphériques supplémentaires), et je ne peux rien faire avec si ce n’est des scénarios mais qui permettront au mieux d’allumer une lampe connectée (que je n’ai pas) ou une prise, mais aucunement déclencher l’alarme intégrée à la caméra

Enfin c’est pas grave, je passe par l’application Aqara et voila

Si je veux désactiver l’alarme de la caméra, je dois passer par un iPhone et par l’application Aqara, aucunement par « maison » , ni par mon Apple Watch. Le cas s’est retrouvé quand la femme de ménage est venu.


----------



## pocketalex (13 Août 2021)

pocketalex a dit:


> Ajoutez à ça la fameuse règle des notifications qui impose que pour que l’Apple Watch reçoive une notification, l’iPhone DOIT être en veille ou éteint, ce qui est logique pour la plupart des notifications sauf dans un cas : les alertes intrusion, où il est préférable que tous les appareils sonnent, et non juste un seul ! Là encore ... ce n’est PAS possible
> 
> Autre manque, dans la même veine : avoir une alerte spéciale urgence. Comme une détection de présence par exemple, qui signifie une intrusion dans votre maison. On pourrait, pour ce genre d’alerte, avoir la smartwatch qui vibre en continu, et le smartphone qui sonne avec une sonnerie spéciale + vibration en continu
> 
> Mais non, on a une alerte similaire à celle d’un SMS d’un pote ou d’un pub : bip bip et c’est tout, débrouille toi avec ça. Et comme dit juste au dessus : sur un seul appareil : soit le smartphone, soit la montre, mais surtout pas les deux ...



C’est marrant, je viens de vivre exactement le souci que je décris ci dessus

J’ai passé mes vacances en Grèce et comme vous le savez tous, ce pays est en proie à de dramatiques incendies. Au plus fort des incendies autour d’Athènes, le gouvernement Grec a envoyé un message d’alerte qui a sonné sur mon iPhone ET sur mon Apple Watch en même temps, avec une sonnerie « spéciale », différente de celle des sms classiques, et je peux vous dire que je n’ai pas loupé l’info !!!

Par contre, si il y a une intrusion dans ma maison, alors là … on a pas le droit à ce type d’alerte. On reçoit un sms classique, et sur un seul appareil (iPhone, ou Apple Watch, mais pas les deux)

La question se pose donc, pourquoi il n’est pas possible pour des événements « majeurs » que les appareils préviennent l’utilisateur de manière un minium sérieuse ????


----------



## Moutaille (13 Août 2021)

pocketalex a dit:


> Quand je suis dans « maison », je n’ai accès qu’au flux de ma caméra Aqara, et aucunement à ses autres fonctionnalités, comme l’alarme (activer l’alarme, choisir les options, les capteurs qui vont déclencher, la sonnerie, etc)
> 
> J’ai aussi accès aux capteurs, mais indépendamment (ils sont a coté de la caméra, comme des périphériques supplémentaires), et je ne peux rien faire avec si ce n’est des scénarios mais qui permettront au mieux d’allumer une lampe connectée (que je n’ai pas) ou une prise, mais aucunement déclencher l’alarme intégrée à la caméra
> 
> ...


Concernant une alarme AQARA tu n’as pas le choix. Si tu veux faire sonner le hub AQARA, tu dois forcément utiliser des déclencheurs AQARA. Pour mon installation j’utilise des produits AQARA que pour la partie sécurité. Donc tous mes détecteurs de mouvement, de vibrations, d’ouvertures dont AQARA. Ensuite tu paramètres ton alarme dans l’app AQARA ( volume etc…) puis moi je me déconnecte de l’app AQARA pour rester en mode HomeKit. Ensuite tu as un bouton dans l’app Maison qui te permet éallumer ou éteindre ton alarme. J’espère t’avoir aidé.
PS: Concernant ta remarque sur les notifications qui pourraient être un peu mieux mise en avant pour des intrusions etc… je suis entierement d’accord avec toi ! Peut être que ça arrivera par MAJ !


----------



## Icloud92 (13 Août 2021)

En fait pour pouvoir avoir HomeKit et l'utilisation à 100% d'un produit, faut qu'il soit agréé par Apple, un peu comme le MFI pour les accessoires ! Donc plein de constructeurs se limitent juste au HomeKit de base pour faire joli pour dire aux consommateurs, regarder je suis HomeKit...


----------



## pocketalex (14 Août 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Concernant une alarme AQARA tu n’as pas le choix. Si tu veux faire sonner le hub AQARA, tu dois forcément utiliser des déclencheurs AQARA. Pour mon installation j’utilise des produits AQARA que pour la partie sécurité. Donc tous mes détecteurs de mouvement, de vibrations, d’ouvertures dont AQARA. Ensuite tu paramètres ton alarme dans l’app AQARA ( volume etc…)



Aucun souci avec ça, je n'ai par ailleurs pas d'autres capteurs, ceux en place suffisent très bien et couvrent tout (ouverture de fenêtre, de porte, détection de mouvement, et même détection de différence de bruit)



Moutaille a dit:


> puis moi je me déconnecte de l’app AQARA pour rester en mode HomeKit. Ensuite tu as un bouton dans l’app Maison qui te permet éallumer ou éteindre ton alarme. J’espère t’avoir aidé.



Là par contre, tu ne m'aides pas vraiment, car depuis l'application "maison", je n'ai absolument aucune option pour allumer ou éteindre l'alarme. Juste le flux de la caméra, et c'est tout.
J'ai pourtant cherché partout, tout essayé.


----------



## Moutaille (14 Août 2021)

pocketalex a dit:


> Aucun souci avec ça, je n'ai par ailleurs pas d'autres capteurs, ceux en place suffisent très bien et couvrent tout (ouverture de fenêtre, de porte, détection de mouvement, et même détection de différence de bruit)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Une fois que j’ai parametré l´alarme dans l’app AQARA ( Home guard)  j’ai eu le bouton que tu vois sur ma capture d’écran dans mon app Maison.


----------



## pocketalex (17 Août 2021)

C'est justement ce bouton que j'aimerais voir apparaitre


----------



## berserk (3 Septembre 2021)

bonjour, pour les possesseurs de la camera AQARA (G2 ou G2H), pouvez-vous me renseigner sur un point :
sur le site officiel, on nous dit que la cam a un système de reconnaissance faciale (qui marche bien d'après plusieurs sites de test...) et QUE si elle reconnait untel, elle peut envoyé genre un sms "j'ai vu untel", justque là rien de nouveau MAIS ma fameuse question est la suivante :
- *est-il possible dès que la caméra reconnaisse quelqu'un, d'avoir cette fois-ci une notification sonore (sur la cam AQARA G2 ou au pire sur le hub AQARA M1S...) au lieu du banal messsage sms "jai vu untel*"
_Example _: mon ami bob rentre chez moi, et la cam dit "bonjour bob" etc.... (genre le message vocal est en réalité un MP3 lu au lieu du message sms envoyé de base)

Vous voyez ce que je veux dire ?????

*NB:* je dis cela car sur le HUB M1S on peut aussi lui envoyé des notifications sonores au format MP3 en plus de celle par défaut.
Donc, dans la logique je pense cela faisable.....ou pas!


----------



## pocketalex (3 Septembre 2021)

berserk a dit:


> bonjour, pour les possesseurs de la camera AQARA (G2 ou G2H), pouvez-vous me renseigner sur un point :
> sur le site officiel, on nous dit que la cam a un système de reconnaissance faciale (qui marche bien d'après plusieurs sites de test...) et QUE si elle reconnait untel, elle peut envoyé genre un sms "j'ai vu untel", justque là rien de nouveau MAIS ma fameuse question est la suivante :
> - *est-il possible dès que la caméra reconnaisse quelqu'un, d'avoir cette fois-ci une notification sonore (sur la cam AQARA G2 ou au pire sur le hub AQARA M1S...) au lieu du banal messsage sms "jai vu untel*"
> _Example _: mon ami bob rentre chez moi, et la cam dit "bonjour bob" etc.... (genre le message vocal est en réalité un MP3 lu au lieu du message sms envoyé de base)
> ...



Malheureusement je n'ai pas fait joujou avec les outils de reconnaissance faciale, c'est vraiment une option que je me refuse d'activer.
Je veux juste pouvoir en mon absence être prévenu si la caméra détecte une présence + activer une sirène


----------



## pocketalex (3 Septembre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Une fois que j’ai parametré l´alarme dans l’app AQARA ( Home guard)  j’ai eu le bouton que tu vois sur ma capture d’écran dans mon app Maison.



J'ai ma réponse : l'activation de l'alarme est possible avec le hub rond, c'est une fonctionnalité partagée via HomeKit sur ce modèle mais .... pas sur la G2H

Peut-être qu'une mise à jour future corrigera l'histoire, mais en attendant c'est officiellement "non implémenté" sur ma G2H

La tristitude ...


----------



## Moutaille (3 Septembre 2021)

pocketalex a dit:


> J'ai ma réponse : l'activation de l'alarme est possible avec le hub rond, c'est une fonctionnalité partagée via HomeKit sur ce modèle mais .... pas sur la G2H
> 
> Peut-être qu'une mise à jour future corrigera l'histoire, mais en attendant c'est officiellement "non implémenté" sur ma G2H
> 
> La tristitude ...


Salut @pocketalex 
Désolé pour toi ! 
Est ce que tu aurais un HomePod ou un HomePod mini dans ton installation ?

Moi je les utilise pour envoyer une alarme dessus lorsqu'il y a une détection de fuite par exemple mais tu peux choisir le son que tu veux j'imagine.


----------

